# American Made casting Kits



## Tin Falcon (Aug 27, 2007)

Another good sized US manufacturer. of model castings is Tiny Power
http://www.tinypower.com/ 

I appears that there kits are still all bronze. 


And a little company
"Art's Model Steam Engine Site"
http://www.precisionserv.com/web/DesktopDefault.aspx?tabid=35
this guy is a hobbyist that produces a few castings for sale.

Tin


----------

